# need help with mods that will make my car more pleasing



## nygoat (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a 2005 6 speed Goat and I am interested in a few simple mods. 
1) headlights- They came not properly adjusted so I had the dealer adjust them but they still aren't as bright as I thought they would be. I read on here that people like the 9005. Who makes it? I need something brighter than stock lights but that won't void warranty, burn out assembly. Should I have an aftermarket place install them? Dealers don't want to do anything. 
2) I have seen a few threads on here about moonroofs. I am interested in putting one in. The in roof sunroof(Holden by Design) would take too much headroom.( I am 6,2.) Will rigidity, leaks, be a big issue? Noise problems? Funny thing is dealer doesn't seem to want to do anything and only one or two mechanics even know much of my car. 
3) I want a power source near storage compartment without losing too much storage space. I like the hidden compartment. Any ideas?
4) I see the 2006 model has door lock button. I would like to get that as well. 
5) Heated seats would be nice as well. 
6) Tires- whew. 1 inch of snow ok in NY but anything more and watch out. Anyone buy studded tires? 
7) Rims would be nice. 
8) I want to replace the mirror. Gentex I see has one. Any other ideas? 
9) Of course is a cold air intake really worth the money? Does one get that much performance?
10) If I do some upgrades is thius going to hurt the resale value? I may get the new Camaro or hopefully a future GTO.  I mean darn the Camaro with more options and cheaper or same cost, same performance-tough call. 
My previous car was a 02 Maxima and had sunroof, plenty of headroom, mirror with compass, temp gauge, power locks, etc. What is up with the express down only locks?(express up too) Can that be fixed? My headlights, xenon, in the last car were far superior to the Goat's. Funny thing is it is hard to see in back with rearview mirror. Can't see that low to ground and side mirrors make it tough to see ground next to car when backing up. I love my GTO overall but would like to improve it aesthetically. I have called GM and Holden and I get the runaround. GM even tried to say with customer rep that the GTO is quite distinct from the Holden Monaro. What a crock? Over in Australia they add climate control, more gauges, bluetooth as well. I would love to get these things too. Maybe GM hurried up the production to get car over here but darn they seemed to compromise on finer things that a 32k should have. I had my mind set on the Infiniti G35 coupe because it looks nice, is luxurious, offers all the amenities and costs the same. However, it isn't even close to the performance of the Goat and there are a lot of G35s out there. So, how fast exactly is 1 sec faster than a G35? 1 car length? Just curious. Please help me out with my wish list. Any other ideas, such as sports package, etc wouldbe appreciated. Short throw shifter- hmm would be nice but I suspect will void the warranty? 
Help me out guys. B


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Out of all the things ya listed the "Moon Roof" caught my eye immediately. While some will swear by an aftermarket Moon Roof, I cringe at them. Being in the Auto Collision business I see first hand what the down falls are with it. First off, think about this....you're going to have someone cut a *hole* in the roof of your brand new GTO. If that doesn't make you squirm I dont know what wiill. You will lose headroom because of it, as they have to bring the height of the headliner down to make room for the motor and track. Then what I constantly see is customers coming in to see if I can repair the leaks on moon roofs, especially the non OEM roof. This is obviously going to be yor call, however, give it some serious thought before ya do this mod to your car. I'm sure there will be other opinions on this from those that have had good success with the Roof. I'm just letting ya know what to expect if ya don't. As you can see I'm not an advocate of cutting up the car .


----------



## streetphish2 (Jan 20, 2006)

sounds to me like you want a luxury sports sedan and not a gto. Maybe rethink your purchase.


----------



## nygoat (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I am a little reluctant myself to put in a sunroof or moonroof. By the way I do love my car I just would liek to to add some options that would make the car easier/more fun to drive. WE don't seem to have many gtos in NY so I haven't really been able to talk to anyone about their experiences.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Everything on your list is doable, for a price. I went from a Xenon-equiped can to the GTO and I guess I got used to it. The brights are really bright. I too would be very hesitant about the moon roof, haven't had ggod luck with those, but there are people who have done it and been happy with it. Alot of the Holden parts can be gotten through the gray market. Check out ebay australia, people have gotten stuff through them, downside is shipping of course. CAI apparently only help when changing out exhaust, more air in more air out kind of thing. Aftermarket pieces only add value to the owner and possibly in private party resales, if the private party like what you did. Dealers only give you what its worth if it stock and don't really consider the value of the aftermarket prices. Get a set of snow tires, makes all the difference in the world in winter. I mounted a set of Blizzaks on the factory rims and got a set of relatively cheap aftermarket rims to put the stock rubber on. Its garbage rubber but couldn't bear to throw out new tires so this year they will get used.
I love my car for what it is. Make yours what you want it to be and enjoy it. Best bang for the buck car out there. If GM makes the Camaro or a future GTO, then you can get one, seen too many concept cars disappear into the manufacturers vault and never make it to production, so I wouldn't plan on purchasing one until a production date is set.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Off topic for a second...
Where in NY are you......I'm on Long Island.


----------



## nygoat (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks, I am up in Albany area. Thinking about starting with a detail design and a Gentex mirror first. May ask dealer if they can put in lock button like 06 has and power outlet. Other mods may come. I like the gauges that the Holden Monaro has too on the center dash. Have seen a few aftermarket types but would want the real one from Holden. By the way, it is too funny. Every 15,16 yr old we know that has come over loves the car and can't believe the power, sound especially after we give them a ride. I have to laugh though. Funny story about kills. The one and only car that was raced was a Mustang. So we thought it was a Cobra, 03 or 04, because of the body and Cobra emblems. Turns out he is a lot faster than the Goat but there's a story to it. First his car doesn't sound stock. He has gauges on the dash. Secondly, he says it isn't a Cobra but just a GT. Further, according to one guy I know at a station his so called mods (methane kit, bigger transmission and who knows what else) have cost him about 10k. So, what I thought was a fast car turns out to be a Gt modded out. Too funny. He was way faster off line but when stepping on it down the road we kept up with him. Other than that most people look over at my car but noone really says anything. I do love how it handles on the freeway. Drive it to work 30 miles every day.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Regarding a front outlet, your dealer can replace the front flip-open console with a cigarette lighter option.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

nygoat said:


> Thanks, I am up in Albany area. Thinking about starting with a detail design and a Gentex mirror first. May ask dealer if they can put in lock button like 06 has and power outlet. Other mods may come. I like the gauges that the Holden Monaro has too on the center dash. Have seen a few aftermarket types but would want the real one from Holden. By the way, it is too funny. Every 15,16 yr old we know that has come over loves the car and can't believe the power, sound especially after we give them a ride. I have to laugh though. Funny story about kills. The one and only car that was raced was a Mustang. So we thought it was a Cobra, 03 or 04, because of the body and Cobra emblems. Turns out he is a lot faster than the Goat but there's a story to it. First his car doesn't sound stock. He has gauges on the dash. Secondly, he says it isn't a Cobra but just a GT. Further, according to one guy I know at a station his so called mods (methane kit, bigger transmission and who knows what else) have cost him about 10k. So, what I thought was a fast car turns out to be a Gt modded out. Too funny. He was way faster off line but when stepping on it down the road we kept up with him. Other than that most people look over at my car but noone really says anything. I do love how it handles on the freeway. Drive it to work 30 miles every day.


Contact JuniorSS on this board about the mirror, he has one installed in his Goat. As far as the gauges , Muthabusser on E Bay has them and they look and work perfectly. These are mine.


----------

